# Create the Flash Logo (Photoshop Tutorial)



## goobimama (Aug 18, 2005)

Hereâ€™s a half easy, half difficult tutorial to create the Flash Logo inside Photoshop. If you have knowledge of the Pen Tool, then there is no problem, otherwise, No probs! You will need some PS skills to implement it though.

Step 1: Create a new Document, any size.

Step 2: Set your Foreground to #5C5C5C and Background to #222222. Take the Gradient tool and using â€œLinear Gradientâ€? as the method, drag from top to bottom.

Step 3: Next, take the Elliptical Marquee tool (M) and drag a circle whilst keeping Shift pressed. This will create a perfect circle. 

Step 4: Create a new layer. Next, press Shift+F5 to bring up the fill dialog box. In the â€œUseâ€? option, select Color and give #E21F01 in the â€˜#â€™ Field. Press OK to fill it with that color.

Step 5: Go to Layer > Layer Style > Inner Glow and input the following settings:
*img222.imageshack.us/img222/2552/flash11xv.jpg

Step 6: While the selection is still active, go to Select > Modify > Contract. Now this will depend on the size of your initial circle, but I gave â€œ25â€? as the value. Just make the selection a bit smaller.

Step 7: Create a new Layer. Fill it with white (Shift+F5). Then, duplicate the newly created layer (Ctrl+J).

Your layer order should be somewhat like this:

*img222.imageshack.us/img222/6844/flash29sc.jpg

Step 8: Now, Deselect the selection (Ctrl+D). Then, take the Elliptical Marquee tool and draw a very large selection, such that it cuts the white circle in such a way as to leave a small crescent at the bottom. You may want to turn off the visibility of the other white circle.

Step 9: Press Delete to clear the white space to leave a tiny crescent. Then reduce the opacity of that layer to about 25%.

*img222.imageshack.us/img222/7421/flash31gh.jpg

Step 10: This is a tricky one. You will have to use the Pen Tool for this. I myself am not that good with the Pen Tool, but the basic idea is to create a curvy shape at the top. I myself have not gotten it perfect but I think itâ€™ll do. After you are done with making a selection using the Pen Tool, just press Ctrl + Shift + i and press delete. Reduce the opacity to 25%. 

If you just cannot use the Pen Tool, hereâ€™s an alternative:
Step a: Ctrl + Click on the second white circle to bring up the selection.
Step b: Take the Lasso Tool (L). Press Alt and drag from the top left corner, cutting in the middle and then right round from below the circle. Try and make your movement very fluid. Here is a guide for doing the selection.
*img222.imageshack.us/img222/3337/flashoptional4hu.gif

Step c: Go to Select > Modify > Smooth and give a value of around 10 and continue till the selection becomes smooth.
Step d: Press Ctrl + Shift + i and press delete.
Step e: Change the opacity to around 25%.

Step 11: Type in the â€œFâ€?. I donâ€™t know the official flash font so you could just cut and paste the â€˜fâ€™ from another logoâ€¦ (I typed in â€œgâ€? with the Trebuchet MS font as I don't have any use for the Flash Logo)

Step 12: Input the following styles by going to Layer > Layer Style > Start off with Inner Shadow:
*img222.imageshack.us/img222/8544/flash40vi.jpg

Inner Glow:
*img222.imageshack.us/img222/2986/flash52lx.gif

Gradient Overlay:
*img222.imageshack.us/img222/830/flash66te.gif
Note: for gradient overlay, use Black (#000000) to transparent as the Gradient.

My Final:
*img231.imageshack.us/img231/7440/flashfinal5iu.jpg

Do leave your comments.


----------



## shwetanshu (Aug 18, 2005)

only one thing awesome


----------



## dreams (Aug 18, 2005)

seems 2 b a gud one.. wil try it.. i think goobimama is makin me a Photoshop Xpert!! Ha Ha Ha.


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks for tutorial. It will be helpful.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 19, 2005)

THNX, will be usin that with QM and in my linix GDM startscreen...


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Aug 19, 2005)

Amazing ... That's the only thing I can say right now ...


----------



## rk_patnaik (Aug 20, 2005)

thanx dude.. u did it again.


----------



## shwetanshu (Aug 20, 2005)

hey i think ctrl+click does not work in cs2 or i do not know how to do it, is there any other way???


----------



## goobimama (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks a lot for the comments guys. Very encouraging.

@Shwetanshu: Ctrl+Click seems to work perfectly well on my copy of CS2. Though, I must also say that I normally use CS..


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 20, 2005)

So give us more Photoshop tutorials in return of the encouragement 

BTW, I am looking for 2 things.

1. A line with a shadow. There is a area on a webpage that has colour as (hex) 000080. There is another area with colour as 687cb8 and another one with colour eeeeff. How do I make lines with shadows to divide the three?

2. I have flat buttons for a site. How do I make them look 3D? How do I add shadows.

I am a total zero in photoshop, so goobimama please give a detailed tutorial.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 20, 2005)

shwetanshu said:
			
		

> hey i think ctrl+click does not work in cs2 or i do not know how to do it, is there any other way???



You have to Ctrl+Click the THUMBNAIL of the layer in Photoshop CS2 for it to work...

@tuxfan

Erm.. I am not goobi but think I should help...

1) I didn't get that very well, can you show us the page please?
2) For adding effects to buttons.. Open the button in Photoshop. 

Window ---> Stlyes

You will see a lot of custom made styles over there just click on any thumbnail to apply the style... Otherwise you can right click the layer and select blending options and play with the settings..


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks Nikhil for offer to help. Its a pretty simple interface. Assume a page with frames.

The uppermost frame (with colour #000080) spans the entire page horizontally (all columns) and a about 20% of top. It contains the title.

The rest of the portion is divided into 2 columns. The left one has colour #687cb8 and the right one has #eeeeff. Hope it is clear now.

And thanks for the tip. I will try it out.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 26, 2005)

any link where to d/l plugins for cs2 ?
plz say goobi...
do u use KPT ?
i had that for ver. 7


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey Nikhil thanks for the pic that you sent me. Thats exactly what I had in mind. Its really cool  Waiting for a tutorial on how to do this


----------



## goobimama (Aug 27, 2005)

@ qwerty: I don't use any plugins for photoshop so I wouldn't know. And no, I don't use KPT, what is that anyway?

Goobi


----------

